# Great Steaks !!!!!!!!



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2005)

Very interesting.....I'd like to hear more of your results.  I think my kettle does a pretty good job when I put a chunk or two on the coals.

Looks great for a gasser though.

Anyone else got experience with one of these?

I'm sure Susan will have by mid-week. :p


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2005)

I did some rib eyes last night on the kettle. Little salt, pepper, garlic and onion. On the flip I brushed on a little finishing sauce and they were delicious. Had some of the leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

what was your finishing sauce?  Do tell!

I make a compound butter with woos powder and steak seasoning, and usually that's all I need.  Someone gave me a blackberry bbq sauce from the Mast General Store that I couldn't find any use for till I dabbed a little steak in it.  Surprisingly, it was very good!  But I ran out of that long ago.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2005)

Its from Raichlens book. 
1 cup light soy sauce
1/2 cup dry red wine
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons rice vinegar

Stir all ingedients together and brush, spray or pour on steaks after you flip them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Taurus, kettles use charcoal.


----------

